# Advice on selecting a complete HT audio system



## Kijek (Mar 11, 2013)

So I am new to the forum, THANKS in advanced for advice. Here is the nuts of it. I have a 60" flat screen (thin sharp) tv and the sound is no good. I am/ was a mobile audio guy and really appreciate SQ, that being said I know NOTHING about home audio and would like some advice on putting together the nicest system I can on a budget. I would like to keep it under $1000 but if I get more bang for the buck by spending a little more then so be it. I would just go by a HTiB system but from knowing car audio and some web searching I think i will get more for my money if I by separate pieces. I will think i will need A receiver and speakers, I would like to have surround sound and capability to go 7.1 and grow with the receiver. I do like my ipod and do watch alot of movies please keep this in mind. Bottom line its to much to wrap my head around now, So please tell me in your opinion which direction to go. THANKS


----------



## Kijek (Mar 11, 2013)

So SPEND MY MONEY & let me enjoy the SOUND 

I see people are viewing so I am getting excited to see what kind of list I get back 
I was looking through the web for hours before i through the towel in and am leaving it up this forum


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

First off Welcome to the Shack! Would not recommend getting a HTIB, personally I think you should buy a receiver and start with a solid LCR.. Will do some research and see what we can do 

questions for you what are the room dimensions, do you already have a sub, do you live in the US


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html 

I would start with this receiver leaves about $550 for speakers

Or since you really don't have anything yet maybe something like this 

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

Leaves you with $730 for the rest


----------



## Kijek (Mar 11, 2013)

JQueen thanks for the response 
15'x19' main sitting area is about 16' away from tv 
No Sub
I live in Hawaii

dont know what LCR is but will google it 
I think I will need 
1. receiver
2. speakers (not sure about front, rear, center,or just go simple stereo) would like surround sound that I could still rock out music with when working around the house 
3. ????
I have the tv and a blue ray player so only need the audio portion 

THANKS AGIAN


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

LCR = Left Center Right speakers


----------



## Kijek (Mar 11, 2013)

I looked at the receivers you suggested they both look really good. they only major difference I noticed was the hdmi inputs 6 vs 8 the. The main thing I want is to be able to hook the ipod up to it or hook up to the wireless wifi connection and Pandora would be a bonus and get good sound with movies 

FYI i have Alumapro sub in my car which I think started with home audio and Image Dynamics for mids and highs which also was from a guy that made home audio. This is just to give you an idea of the quality I like but I spends lots of time in my car


----------



## Kijek (Mar 11, 2013)

what do you know about Definitive Technology BP 7004's bipolar supertower 
I seen a CL ad fro those at $1100 which is way over my budget for speakers but if they will take less and they are worth it might be a deal

Anyway I have been up to late working on computer stuff need to sleep got to work in 5 hours 
THANKS FOR THE HELP


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Kijek said:


> what do you know about Definitive Technology BP 7004's bipolar supertower
> I seen a CL ad fro those at $1100 which is way over my budget for speakers but if they will take less and they are worth it might be a deal
> 
> Anyway I have been up to late working on computer stuff need to sleep got to work in 5 hours
> THANKS FOR THE HELP


If your willing to pay almost 1000 on speakers then I would recommend these which were recommended yesterday by another member ...
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...loorstanding-Speakers-Gloss-Black-Pair/1.html


----------



## Kijek (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks again, what speakers setup LCR would you recommend for around $500 and could what would be your recommendation for LCR and Rear and front for surround at the best bang for the buck say around 750 for every thing ?? give or take $100
Tahnks again


----------



## Kijek (Mar 11, 2013)

What is the difference between Onkyo tx-nr609 recommended above and Onkyo tx-nr515
I ask because its hard to find the tx-nr609 anywhere other than the link above for the same price. Accessiories4less dont ship to Hawaii


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Kijek said:


> What is the difference between Onkyo tx-nr609 recommended above and Onkyo tx-nr515
> I ask because its hard to find the tx-nr609 anywhere other than the link above for the same price. Accessiories4less dont ship to Hawaii


Are u sure they don't I thought I seen HI on there list


----------



## Kijek (Mar 11, 2013)

Not 100% i just type in the zip code to calculate shipping and it says " No valid shipping options"


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

If you add it to your cart then put shipping info in its like 85 dollars for shipping


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Three channel sound is a great way to go if you are on a tight budget* and want quality speakers; because it is your front 3 speakers that do 95% of the work 95% of the time. Surrounds are a tad over rated. Subwoofers are not necessary. My next system may just be composed of 3 very high quality speakers instead of 5 or 7 really good speakers.

My personal top pick for a budget minded system is the Bowers and Wilkins Panorama 2. The first genearation of this product can be found online for under a grand. But I would stick with gen 2. 

Second choices are in order:


Paradigm Millenia One 3.0 (available in 2 & 5 channel) with the Millenia Sub.
Paradigm Millenia One CT <-------------------------- REAL $$ WINNER
Paradigm Millenia CT
Onkyo HT-S9400THX HTIB (just as good as many separates, way better than BOSE). Under $1000, complete with HDMI receiver. 
BOSE complete home theater with Pioneer VSX-822-K Receiver for $799 at Costco (membership not required for online purchase)
 Pioneer Andrew Jones speakers (gen2), These are the best $99-ish speakers you can find. But there is still much much better stuff out there. 

I would drive the 2 channel Millenia One (not the CT) with a Yamaha Aventage, due to My Yamaha's ability to recreate a virtual center speaker. Same for the 3 channel. Right now the RX-A810 is selling for the same or less than the RX-A710

I normally don't recommend HTIB systems, but Onkyo THX model is one of those exceptions to a very strict rule.


----------

